# APH Vivarium heating problem



## MCUser (May 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an APH called Snowy, she's the most adorable little thing and of course I want to have the best set up for her.

I've kept Ball pythons, FWC, corns, geckos, boas in the past but only have snowy at the moment due to commitments. We give her our full attention, handle her, feed her a variety foods which are recommended.

One problem, her heat mat isn't enough for our 5 foot x 2 foot x 2 foot vivarium.

If she hides under her wheel and substrate at the other side she simply isn't getting enough heat from the heat mat linked to a thermometer and thermostat.

I'm thinking a heat bulb above (Not sure if cage required over bulb as there's no way she can climb the 2 foot to the top and I could place it in the centre of the vivarium.

Problem is, I don't know what bulb or fixtures are recommended? Could anyone link me to a suitable bulb and fixture?

Temperature wise, I could set it at 22-23 to heat the entire vivarium. Ideally not use too much electricity although obviously she comes before any bills as she is a much loved member of the family.

Any suggestions would be appreciated along with advice.

She's a fussy eater and quite a sensitive APH and she does keep us busy by munching through as much mealworms, waxworms and Mario worms as we can buy!

Thank you,

(I apologise if this is in the wrong section)


----------



## MCUser (May 3, 2013)

Bump!!


----------



## Rosyboasplus (Oct 15, 2010)

*Habistat Reptile Rad*

I used a Habistat Reptile Rad and it is very good and cheap to run if fitted to a mat stat or pulse proportional stat.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ceramic heat emitters are a popular choice & work really well. You will need a "holder" as a normal plastic light fitting could melt!!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Swell Ceramic Heat Emitters - most affordable | Swell Reptiles

Swell Reptiles Ceramic Lamp Holder | Swell Reptiles


----------



## MCUser (May 3, 2013)

Thank you!!

For the Vivarium to be kept at 22-25 which Watt bulb should I get?

I have a Microclimate mini stat 100 which states maximum Wattage is 100w.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

MCUser said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> For the Vivarium to be kept at 22-25 which Watt bulb should I get?
> 
> I have a Microclimate mini stat 100 which states maximum Wattage is 100w.


To be honest, I am not too sure because of the size of the vivarium, they do whack out a lot of heat though! Obviously do not use a higher wattage than is suitable for the microlimate. I don't want to tell you "yes 100w is enough" and it turns out that it isn't.

Sorry 

Maybe go with a higher wattage to guarantee that the correct temps can be achieved


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would use a reptile radiator they are excellent for controlling ambient temps- they are 75 watts - I have a used one for sale if you are interested :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Have asked around and 100w would be sufficient


----------

